# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» подключил миллионного абонента GPON

## ByFly

Белтелеком продолжает традицию чествования юбилейных абонентов услуг компании.

	2 ноября 2016 года в городе Гомеле руководство компании Белтелеком в торжественной обстановке поздравило миллионного абонента сети GPON. Им стал житель города Гомеля Павел Пинский, старший преподаватель кафедры физического воспитания и спорта УО "Белорусский государственный университет транспорта" (БелГУТ), отец троих детей.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

